# Labeotropheus fuelleborni Katale



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Standard Male

























OB Male (Marmalade Cat)

























OB Female


----------



## RDFISHGUY (Mar 21, 2005)

I've always been a fan of the labeotropheus fuelleborni. Nice fish!


----------



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

these really might be my favorite fish right now....Something about that nose.


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

nice ones.. i love fuellaborni they so cute.. i love the spotted ones especially.. how are there attitudes.. aggressive or peacefull?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The OB males are one of my all time favourite cichlids. When I lost my male, I got rid of the females and just gave up. He was almost 7 inches!

Very nice fish!

I found my fuelleborni to be much less aggressive than my trewavasae...

Kim


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

Nice fish :thumb: How would u know which is the male and which is the female? I always thought OB are the females... :lol:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

ME_AND_GREENTERROR said:


> nice ones.. i love fuellaborni they so cute.. i love the spotted ones especially.. how are there attitudes.. aggressive or peacefull?


Attitude wise - they are actually surprisingly peaceful. I don't think I've ever witnessed a fight between any of the males or male/female.



cichlidaholic said:


> The OB males are one of my all time favourite cichlids. When I lost my male, I got rid of the females and just gave up. He was almost 7 inches!
> 
> Very nice fish!
> 
> ...


I would agree - my Lab. trewavasae 'Mpanga's were much more aggressive - the male was just abusive to his female (and other males).



jhunbj said:


> Nice fish :thumb: How would u know which is the male and which is the female? I always thought OB are the females... :lol:


The only way I can tell them apart right now is size and a little bit of color. The males are all about a 1/2" longer and slightly deeper bodied. The OB male's "orange" is slightly more pink-tinted than the females (which are more of a true orange).

I think I have some standard females as well - they are a bland brown and are about the same size as the females. It is very well possible they are just subdominant males - but I have three colored males in the 100 gallon stock tank - and like I said above - these guys are pretty gentle giants.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

With the Katale's I had, there was a difference in the colour intensity of the males and females. All my females had darker hues, while the males colour was more muted, but also appeared more "metallic" (for lack of a better word). The females blotches appeared closer to black, while the males were more of a navy blue.

(Leave it to a woman to notice these differences... :lol: )

And, at spawning time, my OB male would darken up while courting the female, and lighten up to almost white during the actual spawn.

Kim


----------

